# albino blackheaded pyhon pics



## bigi (Feb 9, 2008)

i am sure some of you have seen this before but well worth a look for those that have not.
they are calling it an albino blackheaded python.
go to http://www.moreliagranites.com
and click on other morphs


----------



## bigi (Feb 9, 2008)

heres an albino green tree python, with its siblings


----------



## bigi (Feb 9, 2008)

albino piebald


----------



## Divan (Feb 9, 2008)

bigi said:


> albino piebald


 

what a mad snake



i would give anything to have one of them


----------



## bigi (Feb 9, 2008)

striped bredli


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2008)

sooo cool  i wanted a ball python for my first snake, (this is before i knew anything and about exotics)
but settled on my baby george ^_^


those animals are awesome!!

Nat


----------



## jessb (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for tha link - what an amazing site! Some of the morphs that they have come up with are just spectacular, especially the albinos. The albino GTP is beautiful. I always think GTPs always look a bit artificial - as if they are too vivid and perfect to be real!

Unusual as it is, I would actually prefer a classic bredli to the striped tho...


----------



## bigi (Feb 9, 2008)

jessb said:


> Unusual as it is, I would actually prefer a classic bredli to the striped tho...


 
yeh, i prefer the classic bredli to most of the hypo's also
i will put a couple more pics up of the albino GTP 2mro


----------



## callith (Feb 9, 2008)

That BHP is so cool, i'd hate to know what it would sell for.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 9, 2008)

:shock: thats amazing 
I WANT ONE :lol:

Thanks for sharing bigi 

cheers
Trouble


----------



## jessb (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone else reckon that albino BHP's little pink head looks a bit like a ... well... you know...??? :shock:


----------



## arbok (Feb 9, 2008)

lol jess....


----------



## arbok (Feb 9, 2008)

oh fyi jess not many people have albino ones  

bhps that is....


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 10, 2008)

Think its might just be your dirty mind jess LOL!!!!!!


----------



## bigi (Feb 10, 2008)

here we go albino mating. it is a male



2 of them


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 10, 2008)

wow u gotta love the albino greeen tree what would they be worth


----------



## krusty (Feb 10, 2008)

they are all very nice snakes,would love one of those albino GTP or the albino BHP.


----------



## mattG (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool pics, that bhp is freaky lookin, can u still call it a blackheaded python?


----------



## bigi (Feb 10, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> wow u gotta love the albino greeen tree what would they be worth


 
there not selling them of course but they are selling a sibling 25% chance of het for $2500 and another 50% chance of het for $12500.00 thats american dollars. alot of money for just a chance.


----------



## CGSwans (Feb 10, 2008)

The pink-headed python is ugly. The patterning is nice but the head is too much for me.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah spontaneous mutation those albino bhp's my butt!


----------



## bigi (Feb 13, 2008)

bigi said:


> there not selling them of course but they are selling a sibling 25% chance of het for $2500 and another 50% chance of het for $12500.00 thats american dollars. alot of money for just a chance.


 
hey guys
please note the prices i have given above were for the Green Tree Python Albino from the US and not the Blackheaded Python from Europe.

some people just need to read the posts better before jumping on there high horse


----------



## boris (Feb 13, 2008)

grate gtp and bhp thay are all grate


----------



## SlothHead (Feb 13, 2008)

can someone please put the pic in the thread, i cant get on that site for some reason, probably me being a computer numpty


----------



## Australis (Feb 13, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> Yeah spontaneous mutation those albino bhp's my butt!



LOL BROWNS..

BTW, The "unusual" looking BHP from west of Rocky, do you really think they were ALBINO.
Looked more like the "calico" BHP getting about, to me atleast.


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 13, 2008)

Give me a bumblebee BHP any day........................... They are special.


----------



## sengir (Feb 13, 2008)

Australis said:


> LOL BROWNS..
> 
> BTW, The "unusual" looking BHP from west of Rocky, do you really think they were ALBINO.
> Looked more like the "calico" BHP getting about, to me atleast.


 

What do u mean?


----------



## bigi (Feb 13, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> can someone please put the pic in the thread, i cant get on that site for some reason, probably me being a computer numpty


sloth, it cannot copy and paste the pics, but i have found the thread in which the owner had posted a couple of years ago in APS
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/albino-blackheads-new-pictures-28671


----------



## sockbat (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the pics. Thanks


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 17, 2008)

Australis said:


> LOL BROWNS..
> 
> BTW, The "unusual" looking BHP from west of Rocky, do you really think they were ALBINO.
> Looked more like the "calico" BHP getting about, to me atleast.




LOL Australis,well the one i saw was most definitely an albino but i won't bring it all up again,it turned out to be world war 3 last time i did,you may find some info relating to it on Morelia Pythons not sure what section and here's a pic of the one found,definitely albino not calico!!If ou look closely or zoom in on the pic on the fence which is not my pic but a scanned one put up when this topic came up a couple of years ago which is the animal found just out of Rocky and i'm certain the same animal i sat next to for 2 years in biology it has some yellow banding towards the tail end.

Like i said spontaneous mutation or as the US would put it "serendipitous hatching" my butt!!!


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2008)

*re albino*

I got some emails from prominent american breeders who didnt believe the spontaneous mutation theory,your not the onley one browns,how do these albino carpets miraculously appear and bumble bees HAhA You can pull a hair out of your butt but you cant pull out a rabbit !


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 17, 2008)

lolz zulu well all originally came from the wild is what i know.Funny how the albino carpets overseas happened to be Darwins not any other species which they've cross bred to the max!!They have,as far as i'm aware a shortage of Darwins overseas and are definitely not common same with other morelia but they just happenened to spit out albino Darwins spontaneously and the timing is a little too coincedental to me.Funny seeing as there has been no importation from AUSTRALIA since the 1970's or somewhere around then but they just happened to pop up now like the albino bhp's did,what a load of you know what lolz.

Blinded by the light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 17, 2008)

Andrew 
the worst thing is the albino blackheaded python you recall seeing that dissapeared ???
may well be the only chance we had in oz of starting off albinos BHPs here,
so looks like we miss out ????

Roger


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2008)

*re albino*

Wheres your faith Browns!!!
Snakes can swim
You go to beddy byes at nigh nighs and pray for miraculous albinos
Ask your mummy to send a letter to Santa Clauss at Xmas expressively wishing for albinos if he is passing over Darwin.
Go to Disney Land where your wishes all come true>Visiting striped diamond land 

Anythings possible in the Northern Hemishere Browns,its where all them little elfs live,no cane toads there mate just miracles :lol:


----------



## ravensgait (Feb 17, 2008)

Well anything is possible the Albino Chondro was I believe the grand get of WC parents and just happened . then another breeder bred animals related to the parents of the Albino and got his..So it is possible the BHP just happened but who knows. As for the Darwin's well if I were a betting man I'd bet you were right on that one.. Randy


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 17, 2008)

lolz Santa Kraus u dill
where's me budy albino
i unrapped all dis uda stuf
n dere aint no budy albino!

Yes all originally from wc animals as mentioned!


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol. Haven't you seen snakes on a plane movie. Thats what they do hijack planes and fly to the states and take all their albino brethren with them so they can cross mate with other species. My albino hatchies told me thats what they want to do too. They don't like our stuffy rules regarding only having sex with their own kind!


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry Roger didn't see your reply and yep you're right we could have had the chance of producing them i wish i'd have realised the significance of the animal a lot earlier as when i did ring the place i went to school at they knew nothing about the albino which was housed with a regular bhp most likely the same one in the pic,possibly a pair and bred who knows?Could easily have sent the non obvious normal looking hets overseas however they go about it and hey presto years later there's albino bhp's overseas...a shame for sure!!!I'm sure my biology teacher knew the importance of the animal as i recall he loved his herps and when i saw it it was a full grown adult and actually blind but otherwise perfectly healthy!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 17, 2008)

The albino Darwin's were smuggled out of Australia that is an absolute fact; no doubt about it.


----------



## Colin (Feb 18, 2008)

http://web.telia.com/~u48017838/Morelia/albinocarpet.htm


:lol: Look at these MrBredli


----------



## ravensgait (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL Cement well except they screwed up and landed in Europe!!...... Randy


----------

